# At 205 lbs, am I too heavy for a Large 2008 Look 595?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've bought an ex-demo frame, havent built it up yet, and really hopeful of being down to 190 lbs by the time I build it up, but I just can't be sure I'll make it (as currently exercising a fair bit and eating well but still not dropping the lbs).

If it's touch and go at 200 lbs, then I have a friend who wants the frame and weighs more like 185 lbs, so he'll be fine on it.

Advice?

-Chris


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The frame is more than capable of handling anything your 205 lbs can throw at it..

I wouldn't worry about the frame


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm 200# and I ride the 566, with no problems. A few years ago I was at the bike shop and asked what the CF frames are good for and they told me 300#. That may have changed, but if it did, I would think it's gone up. CF wheels are another story.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I'm at 210 and ride a 595 Ultra!! No worries, an awesome ride! You will love it!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

220 on 595 here - great allrounder and unless you are a 220 pound cat 1 sprinter going for podium finish you'll be more than happy.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

210 lbs riding a 586. I really don't think you have anything to worry about


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. I should be ready to go for a spin this weekend, I think I've got everything ready to build.

Its going to be a secondhand Dura-ace 7800 build on some ultegra/mavic 6500 wheels until I decide what to kit the bike out with .... maybe some Red, maybe some Campag .. don't know.

It's been sitting in my bedroom for over a month now, so time to get it out on the road!

Thanks


----------

